

Mosified - carlosalcala
http://www.mosified.com
Check this out... looking for investors to build and early adopters to get feedback
======
carlosalcala
Would you like to participate as an angel investor to make this Startup a
reality?

------
carlosalcala
Would you like to participate as a Mobile/Web Developer or Graphic Designer?

